# Leesville in July



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I am getting ready for my once a year trip to Ohio and plan on fishing alot. What depth do you all normally troll Leesville and Peidmont,

I know there must be a lot of variables but normally what do you start with.

Thanks.

Bill C


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay 28 people viewed my post and no comments, hey guys Iam originally from Ohio just happen to live in Texas now. Don't hold it against me.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Well it's like you said yourself,there are alot of variables.

I've caught them at many different depths trolling between
1.5 and 3 mph.

For me I like to put a variety of lures at different depths and
see which one gets the most action then change them all to
the one that's working.(but I am a novice to trolling)

I've done ok the way I do it, largest musky was 46" from Peidmont.

Good luck hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonemann thanks for the response, I was born in Mingo went to St Agnes grade school small world.

Bill C


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

You probably won't see this until you get back to Texas but Good Luck.
Hope you didn't overlook the South end of the Lake, there is some good places in the South End but there is also some good fishing in the North End as well


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

No experience yet, but everything I have read and seen say 4-12 fow if the water is near 75-85 degrees. This can be near structure or over open water as bait fish and other species are starting to school. Danny Wade says this is the most produtive time for trollers and use bigger lures.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I finally made to Ohio and have fished Leesville 5 times {1 Night) no luck. Have been trolling sission, Jakes and Believers about 30 ft behind the boat at slowest seep possible around 3 mph guessing. Need advice on fish locator.

In your opinion is geting one with GPS worth the extra money ( can determine MPH0.. and which brand.

Thanks for you help. 

Bill C


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

You will feel like twice the fisherman once you get that fish finder going!! No kidding- after the first 5 min with mine this spring- I wondered how I caught ANYTHING before with out it! 

As far as GPS.... I would say it depends on a few things:
1. Do you plan on fishing bigger water or mostly Leesville/WB?
The cheap way of marking your spots would be using a map and a pen.
If your going to go to St. Clair or even Pymo- a GPS is great.
2. Are you ultimately ALWAYS going to want the GPS if you don't buy one right off the bat? 
Maybe buy one that is CAPABLE of having GPS but get that later?

Try E-bay- My fiance' got mine virtually brand new in the box, $200 under the sticker price..

Fishing without a depth finder in a boat is tough, but Muskie fishing without one is....... insane.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Get the GPS. I have an Eagle 642C IGPS and love it.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know how I ever fished without GPS. It's invaluable when trolling and very helpful when casting open water.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Discoii I would run your baits more than 30ft behind the boat. I would start with 30ft. , then work your way to 55ft behind the boat. Go to walmart and get a shakepeare line counter, I think they are $10 . It will help you tremendously !

Aaron


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Well we got a beautiful 38" Musky last Sunday, In about 18' of water 1000 pm and with a Sisson. It was worht all the effot and trolling time. Will be back on Leesville this Sat and Sunday.

I cannot thank all of you for all of the tips and advise I would not have caught this fish without you"all

Oh by the way I was able to release the fish unharmed.

BBC


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Hope you have some more good fortune this weekend! 

Most of my fish on Leesville have come between 4' and 8' trolling this time of year. Jakes and Grandmas are great, but don't overlook the Sledge. Running a sledge off an in-line planer board up near the bank, or in open water over schools of bait is pretty productive. 

Good luck!

What part of Texas are you in? Lived in Houston for over 6 yrs myself. Nice being that close to the Gulf for a little Salt action!


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Up from Corpus Chisti, until the end of September.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

4 to 8 feet down over open water or 4-8ft of water? How deep do jakes run?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

are we talking about the full size Jakes and Grandmas ? 9-10 inch?
or the smaller ones


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I fished out there today, I had one rip early in the morning like 7:00 or so and nothing the rest of the day, it happens but I found a dead muskie out there right by the big white cross, well it was almost dead, eyes were glazed slime was completely gone and it's gill plate was sliced still twitching it's gills but nothing I could do. It had skin on it's back and side missing and I am talking it was alot all the way down the side big patches of 2x2 inch squares of skin and scales missing. What would cause all of this? I have seen a few dead ones but never like this. Could it have been a boat?


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Trolling 4-8' down regardless of the depth. Rarely have to go deeper, and usually don't have very good luck when that's the case. Eight inch Jakes, and nine inch Grandma's. To run an 8" Jake down to 7-8' takes 35' of line...9" Grandma's dive a little deeper.



No idea what could have gotten that fish...did you happen to take a picture of it dmgonfishin55?


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

yes I did but I was by myself and well you cant see crap in the pictures, I wished it would have turned out because I would really like to know what happened to it, there is no way that it got that tore up in a net.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks ! I'll give it a try. I'll be down this weekend. I'm not really a Sission type of guy. so this is a bit more my speed




OHMC 1st VP said:


> Trolling 4-8' down regardless of the depth. Rarely have to go deeper, and usually don't have very good luck when that's the case. Eight inch Jakes, and nine inch Grandma's. To run an 8" Jake down to 7-8' takes 35' of line...9" Grandma's dive a little deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what could have gotten that fish...did you happen to take a picture of it dmgonfishin55?


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Have been fishing Leesville about 4 times a week and have caught two fish. The last was at night and a nice size but nothing for about 3 weeks, I have been trying all of the tips you guys have shared.
Maybe they only hit for Ohio guys and not folks from Texas???

Any sugestions?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Is the water temp up around 80? I'm not a good warm water Leesville fisherman but try going deeper or shallower on your trolling.. or maybe even slow down to 2.5-3.0 mph
Cover NEW water. Or try some radical topwater real early and late.

I was there a month ago and couldn't break away from my normal April/May spots- and it cost me.. I went to new water with only 3 hours left and had a 32" smack a jerkbait... I sit here now regretting that whole weekend cause I didn't try new water. 
hope I helped? good luck.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

80 degree water temps should mean SPEED UP! Those fish have higher metablism in warmer water. Speed is usually the first thing I adjust when not catching fish. Before lures or spots, dial in the speed! 

Don't be afraid of 4 mph in the summertime!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

More like.....
Don't be afraid of 4mph in April and 5-6mph now!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I go up to 5mph in the summer... I was just suggesting slowing down assuming that discoii was already going fast.

I was just suggesting him to change it up...


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

From my experience the leesville fish don't like speed. I never do good there going over 3mph, but maybe that's just me. I still have a lot to learn about trolling.


----------

